# BMI



## Manda1 (Feb 4, 2017)

OK so I lost a lot of weight before diagnosis of the D ... I have continued to lose weight since but very slowly despite eating a healthier diet. I was 70kg at diagnosis and am now 65kg so have lost only 5kg since august. I now seem to have got stuck at ten stone five and can't go any lower. I looked up my BMI and despite all the weight I have lost have a BMI of 25 which puts me in the overweight catagory. Its so blooming frustrating ... Any tips on how I can kick start the weight loss again would be very welcome ... Thanks in advance


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 4, 2017)

And I have put this in the wrong section doh ! And have no idea how to delete it !! Sorry x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2017)

If Northie feels that you have, then he'll move it Manda.

I think, you probably have to try and do something (either diet or exercise or even both) - different, to give you metabolism a fresh kick up the backside.  Or have you already tried that?


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Its probs not doing enough exercise lol ... I am kinda lazy when not working ... Hmmm .... Can't bare the thought of the gym ... Will have to think of something else ...


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> OK so I lost a lot of weight before diagnosis of the D ... I have continued to lose weight since but very slowly despite eating a healthier diet. I was 70kg at diagnosis and am now 65kg so have lost only 5kg since august. I now seem to have got stuck at ten stone five and can't go any lower. I looked up my BMI and despite all the weight I have lost have a BMI of 25 which puts me in the overweight catagory. Its so blooming frustrating ... Any tips on how I can kick start the weight loss again would be very welcome ... Thanks in advance



Great effort, don't dismiss how far you have come.

I have been tracking my loss data and it is at the bottom of this post.  I think it is 'text book' in terms of illustrating how it is easy to lose to start, then it gets harder and harder. Hopefully me sharing it helps to explain what you may also be experiencing. I am just under 25 BMI, I know how hard it's been to get there, and that each pound off gets harder and takes longer.

I would recommend having a real tight week, go back to eating super clean, counting calories, no alcohol, loads of water every day, minimal snacks. I bet that will break your plateau. Throw in a bit of strength training too.  A few lifts of something really heavy (be sensible) get muscles screaming and turn them into blast furnaces that get your metabolism raging.

Best of luck, PG


----------



## Radders (Feb 5, 2017)

I reached a plateau when I was trying to lose weight and found it incredibly frustrating. In the end the only thing that worked was cutting something else out, but then I was already doing a lot of exercise. Do you count calories? I didn't but fed my typical meals into fitday and found I was eating about 1400 calories. I reduced that to 1200 and my weight loss restarted. Keep going, you'll get there!


----------



## zuludog (Feb 5, 2017)

Have a look at ' BMI/ideal weight realistic?' about 10 threads before this one, on 16 Dec. I think you'll find some interesting points in it

And congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, congrats on your weight loss. I find it very impressive. More exercise is the key I think. I know on days I just veg out on the sofa watching telly with Mum I don't lose. Gotta get moving. We're supposed to walk five miles a day for health. That seems a lot to me. I can only manage 2 to 3 miles at the most and that's a killer.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 5, 2017)

I think this is the threa that @zuludog mentioned above 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/is-bmi-ideal-weight-realistic.63864/


----------



## Radders (Feb 5, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Yes, congrats on your weight loss. I find it very impressive. More exercise is the key I think. I know on days I just veg out on the sofa watching telly with Mum I don't lose. Gotta get moving. We're supposed to walk five miles a day for health. That seems a lot to me. I can only manage 2 to 3 miles at the most and that's a killer.


You don't have to do it all at once! I have an app on my phone that shows how far I have walked and I am often surprised to find I have covered more than 4 miles just walking to and from the bus stop plus a 20 minute walk at lunchtime. I do make a point of getting off a stop or two early, and if there's more than 5 minutes til my bus is due I keep walking. On rare days when I set out to walk 5 miles in one go, it does feel like a real trek!


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2017)

That's a point. I need to get a dog! Good excuse, then I can go out a few times a day. A little ol' Jack Russell on it's last legs like us, suit me and Mum down to the ground. Might get my sister to take me to Manchester Dogs Home.


----------



## Radders (Feb 5, 2017)

Ditto said:


> That's a point. I need to get a dog! Good excuse, then I can go out a few times a day. A little ol' Jack Russell on it's last legs like us, suit me and Mum down to the ground. Might get my sister to take me to Manchester Dogs Home.


I often think I would love a dog. Grew up with them and they are so good for company, cheering you up and giving you an excuse for a walk! I won't though as I am out at work all day so it wouldn't be kind. There's also the issue of holidays to think about and I am squeamish about picking up poo, having done it many times when my parents had a puppy and I always seemed to manage to be first on the scene when it had left a little present. Yeuch!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2017)

Congratulations on your weight loss, Manda. A BMI of 25 is the dividing line between "ideal" and "overweight", so it's fine. As others have said, BMI is a very crude measure. How you feel is vitally important.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2017)

Young Jacks - and even elderly ones!! - can often be exceedingly boisterous if nobody has trained them properly from the start.  Younger daughter's now elderly one never was - she still tries to get on your lap (whoever you are) and lick your face, even though the poor little bugger's arthritic and now even more overweight than she ever was - and no comment about that.  Not OUR dog.

Whilst I appreciate children can be and are rough with pets - they also need to be trained properly from birth LOL  A fat elderly arthritic JR, who only responds to rough treatment .......

You just don't know whether you'll happen to get a sensible one, or not!  I am not particularly fond of very little dogs generally, but there again there's a French couple we frequently see somewhere we go on holidays and they have a JR of the same age, who is the opposite.  Could happily adopt her - but there again she's most unlikely to ever need new 'parents' LOL  Good as gold.  And quiet .......  Likes to say hello and accept a short 'fuss' - then reverts to sitting quietly beside her owners or their van, if they walk over to you to talk.


----------



## InstructorKohi (Feb 5, 2017)

Congratulations on losing the weight. Don't feel discouraged at all, you have already made a step onto a great self. 

Now as for the plateau it can be due to many reasons. What is your training regimen? How many times a week, and do you do cardio, weights or both? To track calories as accurately as possible you preferably should get the APP myfitnesspal from itunes app store or google play and a food scale if you cook at home. You see carbs and protein each have 4 calories in them per gram and fat has 9 grams. Also if you've been cutting back 300 calories from your daily intake then you should consider lowering it slowly, day by day. Going to 500 up to 1000 calories. You don't want to feel lethargic though. I usually stay between 500-1000 and won't cut my intake more than 1000. It can be too drastic. Also if you have been doing the same routine over and over, your body will be use to it. You need to give your body a reason to lose fat. Switch your workout up, maybe try HIIT training. Also note that the body loves to keep fat stored for ''survival'' reasons. It is in every humans genetic code. This is why pro bodybuilders cannot go to 2% body fat without using drugs because it isn't natural. My point on here is to slowly cut back calories, I recommend to eat your calories normally again for a few days then start cutting them back again, as the plateau could even be due to you cutting back too many calories too fast and now he/she does not want to lose weight as it is naturally scared you may be losing fat too fast.


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies I am going to up my exercise so will start with walking more x I quite fancy jogging but it's been a while so I best build up to that slowly ... Oh and buy some trainers ...lol x watch this space x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies I am going to up my exercise so will start with walking more x I quite fancy jogging but it's been a while so I best build up to that slowly ... Oh and buy some trainers ...lol x watch this space x


How about looking at the 'Couch to 5k' ?  Good luck, let us know how things go!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2017)

My weight is now 11st 8lbs & I don't want to lose anymore as I already look too skinny.  But my BMI is 23.7 which still puts it towards the higher end of healthy.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> And I have put this in the wrong section doh ! And have no idea how to delete it !! Sorry x


You're excused Manda!


----------

